# Dirty candy jar



## im786daMan (Dec 10, 2007)

so i have quite a few bettas, all in their own candy jar. 

2 of the many seem to get quite dirty quickly.

the candy jars are about 1/2 gallon each. would it be wise/unwise to stick an otto or some other small algae eater in that jar with my male betta?

please reply ASAP, so i can swing by w-mart this weekend if feasible!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Otos cannot live in 1/2g jars. You should be changing out the water every day or every other day in a container that small. That will help keep the water clean for the Bettas.

If you can't change water out that often, you should consider moving them to larger tanks with filters.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Too small for an otto. Many a snail?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

i doubt the fish could swim without bumping into a snail in a tank that size.

change the water daily or every other day, it'll look better, and be healthier for the betta!


----------



## im786daMan (Dec 10, 2007)

i can get away with changing the water every other day for the rest of the fish, but these 2 in specific, everyday even isn't enough. which is why i was considering the algae eaters


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Try daily water changes.

Are the jars in direct sunlight? Do you have any light over them?

A snail is just going to add to the waste excreted and possibly makes things even worse.


----------



## im786daMan (Dec 10, 2007)

k, so as per my other posts recently, i broke down and bought the 15G today to house my 3 females in. need to get the thing well planted and cycled before i put the females in, but i guess i can use those 3 extra jars to cycle the water more rapidly! 

15G so i'm guessing 2-3 ottos? or some sorta algae eater? any other fish reccommended to add color to that colony/school?

i should mention, the females are blue, red, and cellophane (translucent/peach)!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

i'd pick up three otos, if you really want to, but as long as youkeep up with waterchanges and don't leave the lights on too long, you shouldn't have an algae problem.


----------

